# Treehouse masters!



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Just watched my first episode. Holy nice tree house! I rember building them as a kid and i was lucky i had a bucket of bent nails and half rotten 2xs


They do nice work. I wonder how long they last though. I would think the tree movement would pull the house apart pretty quickly


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> They do nice work. I wonder how long they last though. I would think the tree movement would pull the house apart pretty quickly


Im sure there designed to take some level of movement???


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

This show is on t.v right now my wife is watching, Just heard money is no object!!!!!!!!!, Screw this slab on grade, Sunkist tree house builders call us.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Im sure there designed to take some level of movement???


But like everything with moving parts......


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea they have fabricated metal as they call them artificial limbs which let the tree move side to side,, and it can't move up or down because it's a slot!!!


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

What happens when the tree grows....


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

They usually pick a pretty mature tree so I doubt there's any issues with that,,

But I'm sure they can sucker them in for a ten year adjustment charge


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

A tree grows at its tips. If you attach a structure at 10 feet high it will remain at the same height. Approximately. There will still be an awful lot of movement.


----------



## Chuklz (Jun 11, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> What one are you?


I am Chuck "lead carpenter".
You will see me briefly in about half the shows.


----------



## Chuklz (Jun 11, 2013)

steex said:


> A tree grows at its tips. If you attach a structure at 10 feet high it will remain at the same height. Approximately. There will still be an awful lot of movement.


Thanks for explaining this Steex. The dynamic anchors we use to attach beams to trees allow for horizontal movement in all directions. They really don't allow for vertical motion. Thankfully trees don't move up and down.


----------

